# case di



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thought you might like this one caseman


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the picture Bear,
Case made what they call the DI standard and I don't have the production figures for it. I think there were like 8103 units built from 1940-1952. My books shows as few as 2 made in 1947 to 1850 made in 1948.They also made a DI NArrow for 445 total units made between 1940-1951. Depending on the year there were onlt 2 produced in 1942 to 150 made in 1947. next highest production year was 1940 with 85 units made. I was bidding on a DI a few years ago here in town with a loader on it but I let it go, it did bring good $$$ if memory is correct. 
caseman-d


----------



## ttractorman1004 (Jul 14, 2013)

Where was this picture taken? It looks like a DI I am looking for. Thanks.


----------

